# Shrimping 2020



## WalkinDead (May 9, 2020)

"Pops" Hager will not be going to Jekyll this season in light of the current situation due to his age and health concerns.  Those wishing to purchase nets from him or have nets repaired by him should contact him and make the necessary arrangements.

Mobile:  912-539-0935
Home:   912-367-4110

The season typically opens the first Wednesday of June leaving 3-4 weeks to prepare.  The beaches are now open for fishing and other related activities with restrictions on group size limited to 10 or less and "social distancing" enforced, should not be an issue for those wishing to fish or seine.


----------



## tlee22 (May 20, 2020)

DO you know if he still has nets for sale?


----------



## BrileyDog (Jun 16, 2020)

Has the season opened yet WalkinDead? I always watch your post for the report...


----------



## caughtinarut (Jun 16, 2020)

BrileyDog said:


> Has the season opened yet WalkinDead? I always watch your post for the report...


It is open.


----------



## OldSGF (Jun 16, 2020)

We bought a seine for the family, went for a trial run in the daylight Sunday so we would have some idea what we r doing our forst night trip, caught a couple quarts of small to medium brown shrimp.


----------



## BrileyDog (Jun 17, 2020)

OldSGF said:


> We bought a seine for the family, went for a trial run in the daylight Sunday so we would have some idea what we r doing our forst night trip, caught a couple quarts of small to medium brown shrimp.


Excellent! I can't wait to get down and do some seining and fishing..lol..I'm glad y'all had a good first trip. I've got to get in touch with Pop's to get a seine this year and figure it out myself. Been doing it cast netting the past couple of years and I do fair, it's just a lot of work throwing the net over and over again.


----------



## OldSGF (Jun 17, 2020)

BrileyDog said:


> Excellent! I can't wait to get down and do some seining and fishing..lol..I'm glad y'all had a good first trip. I've got to get in touch with Pop's to get a seine this year and figure it out myself. Been doing it cast netting the past couple of years and I do fair, it's just a lot of work throwing the net over and over again.


I dont know this local fellow, but if u cant hook up with him, try beachseines.com, its a family business n they know all the regs and will send u seine with proper mesh material n size for the area you specify.   They were competitively priced, I got it quickly and they even throw in a few kids pails if you have younger ones joining in on the fun.  Appears to be good quality, bottom weights imbedded in the line


----------



## tlee22 (Jun 17, 2020)

Pop is still building nets.  He is building me one right now.  can't wait to use it.


----------



## Reelaxation (Jun 17, 2020)

I use a net that was bought from pops over 15 years ago. Not one issue with craftsman ship. The turn around on getting him to patch after porpoises tear up is unmatched. Patched is not the proper word either. You cannot tell where the holes were now. Cannot recommend him enough. For new purchases or repairs


----------



## Ugahunter2013 (Jun 17, 2020)

Reelaxation said:


> I use a net that was bought from pops over 15 years ago. Not one issue with craftsman ship. The turn around on getting him to patch after porpoises tear up is unmatched. Patched is not the proper word either. You cannot tell where the holes were now. Cannot recommend him enough. For new purchases or repairs



I am getting a net from him next week. 8x75


----------



## Reelaxation (Jun 17, 2020)

Ugahunter2013 said:


> I sure hope not!
> 
> Coming from a very reliable source...
> 
> I am getting a net from him next week. 8x75


I'm positive you will be very satisfied!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 23, 2020)

I have cleaned this up. How about let's keep this thread about catching shrimp instead of airing personal grievances about former members?


----------



## OldSGF (Jun 24, 2020)

Gave it a try last night on the tide change, big waves on the beach, nothing good to report.  Exactly one huge white shrimp,  couple dozen small browns, lots of undersized blue crabs n baby pomps n whiting.  New to this, not sure if were doing it wrong or the shrimp just arent there.  Anybody having success?


----------



## OldSGF (Jun 24, 2020)

Question for anybody on the fishing....never catch any pomps on the, didnt even know they were here until we found all the little guys in the seine, whats uo with that?


----------



## Scallen (Jun 24, 2020)

OldSGF said:


> Question for anybody on the fishing....never catch any pomps on the, didnt even know they were here until we found all the little guys in the seine, whats uo with that?



I caught what I thought was a small pompano in the east river a couple years back. When I mentioned it, a local guide friend told me those were juvenile jack crevalles. Can't verify the absolute truth of that, but the two do look similar and the jack is a local fish.


----------



## shotgunhales (Jun 24, 2020)

could be butterfish too


----------



## fuelman1 (Jun 25, 2020)

OldSGF said:


> Gave it a try last night on the tide change, big waves on the beach, nothing good to report.  Exactly one huge white shrimp,  couple dozen small browns, lots of undersized blue crabs n baby pomps n whiting.  New to this, not sure if were doing it wrong or the shrimp just arent there.  Anybody having success?



Like a scene out of Forrest Gump. " A few more and you can have a shrimp cocktail".


----------



## Rhodes (Jun 26, 2020)

> A few more and you can have a shrimp cocktail.


----------



## Ugahunter2013 (Jul 6, 2020)

Went last week right at dark which was a few hours after low tide. Wife and I caught about 10 qts of brown and white shrimp. We went the next day and did not fare as well. Caught maybe 1 quart. We only stayed a few hours each time and got 6 or so pulls in each time. This was on St Andrews.


----------



## Rhodes (Jul 7, 2020)

How big...that is what was the count/lb? I have been shrimp seining down there since 1998 and found out early on that daytime shrimping is hardly worth the effort. The night is the best and maybe real late evenings in the fall.


----------

